# tail lights with no car



## Dew (Jul 7, 2003)

went to shoot my fireworks (to no avail)  :?  ... so i decided to shoot some cars on the freeway going at least 65mph ... i guess the cars were a little too fast, i got the tail lights, but no car


----------



## Armageddon Machine (Jul 7, 2003)

That's actually a swell picture! It's very interesting. everything is so stilll except for the lights. It would be really neat if you had a person or object behind it.


----------



## Dew (Jul 7, 2003)

i used a tripod with long exposure time .. iso 200, 2nd curtain effect, low aperture (uh, oh, look at there, im almost sounding like a pro  ).. i put it on timer, but i guess the timer was too slow    ... and it was dusty dark (like midnight) ... im gonna try it again another night ... this time i will take insect repellant for those darn bushes and tall grass i was standing in


----------



## photobug (Jul 7, 2003)

Sometimes your "bloopers" turn out better than some things you try to do on purpose. This might be one.  8) 

Jim


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 15, 2003)

i THANK THAT IS VERY COOL


----------



## Collinf (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi Folks!

Am I missing something here?  All I get is the dreaded red X, no picture  :? 

Collin


----------

